# Looking for CJ Davis



## celsis (Aug 23, 2006)

Anybody know what Clive Davis is doing these days? Clive was ch. cook with the Ben Line in the 70s & 80s, came from Ely in Cardiff and was a good mate, but when I was kicked out on medical grounds, we lost addresses. Would be great to see him again!


----------



## roymuir (Feb 24, 2006)

*Clive Davis*

Ahh, he was a great mate indeed! Sailed with him in the "Benlawers" '77-'78. And not your average run of the mill bloody cook either! If you get a hold of him I'd love to know what he's up to.


----------



## celsis (Aug 23, 2006)

No problem Roy, but he seems to have disappeared off the face of the earth (or got married!) I spoke to a second cook called Tommy Thomson some years ago who told me that Clive was still at sea. Lucky bugger!


----------



## IvortheEngine (Sep 2, 2016)

Just noticed this one many years after the initial exchange of emails. Sailed with Clive a couple of times, first on the Bennevis and also on the Ros Castle (also Ben line). He was indeed a top man and lots of fun to sail with (as well as being a fellow Taff). I f you ever do find him tell him " Leningrad is no good for you" and "Minging Ingrid is still looking for you". All the best boys. Ivor the Engine (ex sparky)


----------



## IvortheEngine (Sep 2, 2016)

Anybody ever track Clive down?


----------

